# What do you guys want from an event/trip?



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Simple question, no poll...

What do you guys want from an event/trip and how much would you invest in it?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

I would want to go into the mountains and by the sea. It would depend really on where we went I would spend like 3k tops for a great trip. My dream trip would be to start in London drive to Aberdeen take a ferry to Norway and drive up through Norway Finland and Sweden.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

track or somewhere where we can drive our cars properly , Isle of Man's always good 

Hill clim bhttp://www.curborough.co.uk/about.htm , somewhere like this would need enough committed to make it happen

Mark


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

G12MO X said:


> I like the Idea of a hill climb,


now there's a breakdown waiting to happen :lol:


----------



## DeeBee (Nov 4, 2007)

What about Llandow circuit in South Wales? all facilities etc.

If there is enough "genuin" support I could possibly arrange good rates.

TTFN


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

DeeBee said:


> What about Llandow circuit in South Wales? all facilities etc.
> 
> If there is enough "genuin" support I could possibly arrange good rates.
> 
> TTFN


 Yep , Redline magazine test cars their too , good circuit 

Mark


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Cheltenham has a hill climb too
Prescot


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

santa pod (or equivalent ) 1/4 mile event for all TT s (stock or modded) and all driver skill levels.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

anywhere, just tell me where and when, MJ, i'll be there, my daughter thinks our TT is fast but its all to do with proportion i think. Ive told her that we have spent very little on go faster stuff apart from a remap ( better brain ) and trying to breathe better but she doesn't really appreciate the work some guys go to....
to see my kids face light up is better than grief from a tailender with a grudge

steve


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I want tall blondes


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

The twisties, covering a minimum of, say a 100 miles, from the assembly point, good company as always, like minded drivers, 'good' food and well organised with everyone knowing exactly where they are going, what route to take and where they are finishing. With this format it doesn't matter if the drivers lose each other ( traffic, missed a turning, short of petrol etc ) If possible something interesting at the final destination or along the way. I remember Rich (aka Leg) taking us to Elvington Air Musium near York. That was a very interesting place. I'm sure there is more to tell.

Joe


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Driving roads are the main factor tbh.

Isle of Mann being my favourite so far followed by the devils staircase in Wales.

Hill Climb also sounds like a laugh.

I wanted to go to the Lakes today for the NW meet, but worked it out and it was a 2.5 hr journey to get to the start of the meet for 9am. :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Okay, so if Trev, Kev and I organised an international trip promising blondes in dirndls and some real curly wurly roads to test your mettle and metal you'd go for it right? :roll:

It's in planning... :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

The perfect meet/trip/event would have to include:

Good varied selection of TT's
Good roads
Good people
Good banter


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

VSPURS said:


> The perfect meet/trip/event would have to include:
> 
> Good varied selection of TT's
> Good roads
> ...


And good humour. 

It's been lacking of late... :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> Okay, so if Trev, Kev and I organised an international trip promising blondes in dirndls and some real curly wurly roads to test your mettle and metal you'd go for it right? :roll:
> 
> It's in planning... :wink:
> 
> ...


Put me down for dirndls  I think I know just the place :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ttrev21 said:


> Put me down for dirndls  I think I know just the place :wink:


These are to look at mate, not to rent... :wink:

What you do in your bedroom is up to you and Jan, but I'd go for Jan in one rather than you... :lol:

Cheers buddy,

rich


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> > Put me down for dirndls  I think I know just the place :wink:
> ...


So would I


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ttrev21 said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > ttrev21 said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

By the way I would have thought 'humour' could have been covered with the word 'banter'!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

its not in may is it rich


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Simple question, no poll...
> 
> ...


good cars
good roads
good crack
(sun ???? !!!! )
max ( ? ) £1k !!!!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

VSPURS said:


> By the way I would have thought 'humour' could have been covered with the word 'banter'!


True Steve, but i meant from a more practical point of view... :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TTCool said:


> The twisties, covering a minimum of, say a 100 miles, from the assembly point, good company as always, like minded drivers, 'good' food and well organised with everyone knowing exactly where they are going, what route to take and where they are finishing. With this format it doesn't matter if the drivers lose each other ( traffic, missed a turning, short of petrol etc ) If possible something interesting at the final destination or along the way. I remember Rich (aka Leg) taking us to Elvington Air Musium near York. That was a very interesting place. I'm sure there is more to tell.
> 
> Joe


 Then you should have come on the IOM trips with us Joe, met all your requirements above and more mate. BTW hope you and Judy got home safely if a bit late yesterday or was it early hours this morning :?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

roddy said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


 We had all that and more for £185 each inc 2 night B&B in a great 4 star hotel back in April on the IOM trip. 
 You guys who have never been on this just don't know what you have been missing.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

VSPURS said:


> The perfect meet/trip/event would have to include:
> 
> Good varied selection of TT's
> Good roads
> ...


See above


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Hark said:


> Driving roads are the main factor tbh.
> 
> Isle of Mann being my favourite so far followed by the devils staircase in Wales.
> 
> ...


 Shame ya couldn't make it mate. BTW Joe aka TTcool took 3 hours to get to the meeting point for him. He enjoyed it so much in 2007 he and Judy came again.


----------



## TTS09 (May 26, 2009)

The Nurburgring by day, and the Pistenklause by night.


----------

